
Microsoft Engineer: Open Source Windows Is 'Definitely Possible' - KhalilK
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/04/03/1331202/microsoft-engineer-open-source-windows-is-definitely-possible
======
sp332
Already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9315277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9315277)

